# Belle has a look alike!!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

The hubby and I have some friends that own a dog that looks juuust like Belle! I dunno how close these pictures look, but... seriously, it's kinda scary! Her name is Allie, she is in better shape than Belle, but Belle also has some lab in her. Anyways, lookie here!

Belle:









Allie:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG its Belle #2


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol sisters!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Her long lost twin....hehehehe


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll to cute ... twinsters !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Cute I like the last pic with those airplane ears! lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Very similar and both have the sweetest faces!!! But there's only one Belle


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Megan they do look a like. She's Belle's doppelganger  super cute


----------

